# spiders in Barbados



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

a friend at work has just said there are no spiders in Barbados? is this true?


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

evilchild said:


> a friend at work has just said there are no spiders in Barbados? is this true?


Are you kidding? :lol2:


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

thats what he was told as they were an island? he's not to fond of them. (nor am i. sorry)


----------



## matthew spooner (Apr 18, 2008)

evilchild said:


> thats what he was told as they were an island? he's not to fond of them. (nor am i. sorry)


 
this would make it hard for them to escape but they are there none the less


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

evilchild said:


> thats what he was told as they were an island?


So is the UK.

The UK has spiders.


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

good point. lol. he got told that by a native. lol. got any pics to freak him out lol. or name of big ones i'll look them up tomorrow.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

evilchild said:


> good point. lol. he got told that by a native. lol. got any pics to freak him out lol. or name of big ones i'll look them up tomorrow.


Try googling "barbados spiders".


----------

